# Milkweed for Monarch Butterflies



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Effort makes available $4 million to help producers establish habitat in Midwest, southern Great Plains.
"NRCS will provide technical and financial assistance to help producers and conservation partners plant milkweed and nectar-rich plants along field borders, in buffers along waterways or around wetlands, in pastures and other suitable locations. NRCS also help producers manage their pastures in ways that increase critical populations of milkweed and nectar plants while also improving the health of their rangelands."

more here:
http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/national/newsroom/releases/?cid=nrcseprd414821


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

I live in Missouri and I'm glad to see the USDA moving in that direction. I believe the biggest help in this case would be for Missouri Department of Transportation to translate this into a no mow policy next to all roads here. This is in opposition to their current policies and practices. I guess I will have to contact my state agencies and representatives to share my views.


----------



## Deeg (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't know where the milk weed on our property came from. Just showed up about 4 years ago. This year was unusually hot, so I kept the plants watered. Saved some seed pods and will plant them closer to the hives come spring. Had no idea the bees would like them as much as they do.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

watch for it this time of year on the side of roads that have a shoulder so you can pull over and pick the seeds...


----------

